# Favorite Setup



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

I thought it would be pretty fun for everyone to chime in and say what their favorite setup is to throw and where you normally throw them. 

Let's also group it as prespawn, spawn, post, summer and fall! 

I'll start it off as throwing soft plastics, mostly senkos Texas rigged. I throw them just about any time along shore lines. I've never really fished fall bass so I can't comment on that, but I would say Texas rigged plastics for the other periods!! 

What's your favorite?


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

My go to is a wacky rigged Gary. #2 is a Texas rig. It doesn't matter what time of year. They are what I'm starting with this weekend and can't wait!!!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Favorite, or what you find most productive for the different parts of the year? 

My favorite by far, is top water. Specifically a hollow bodied frog over and around heavy cover. When I fish a frog I am constantly hearing the music from Jaws. Absolutely love it, and one of the best ways to stick an absolute pig.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree Texas rigged soft plastics, most of the time a 7" Berkley power worm or a 6" Lizard.


----------



## Anziosaint (Apr 5, 2013)

I like to throw a new jersey rig. It's a special set up rig cloaked in Bon jovi concert t-shirt cloth and scented with preferred stock calogne and cigarette smoke........ Oh wait, we are talking about fishing bait... Not my lady-killer "bait"! 
I go with the Texas rigged soft plastics as well. I love the 7" Berkley ribbontail worms with any type of blood red color to them. That's my old "go to" when I feel like I can't get a bite for nothing. A tungsten bullet weight as well.


----------



## FlyLifer360 (Oct 24, 2013)

I prefer to use anywhere from 3/8 to 1/2 ounce jigs tipped with craw trailers or flapn minnows!!! Awesome for heavy cover!!! # pitch/flip


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with Bassbeme (there I go again!) Top water is by far the most fun. When the water hits 60deg and I can get there with just enough light to see or as the sun set and the light is dying. Any temp in ponds as well.

Of all the top water baits my favorite is far and away the frog! Nothing better that having a veggy mat explode and feel the rod start to load! Scares the crap out of me when they hit 5 feet from where I'm standing but it's a 150mph in a car scare not the scare that brings the biatch right out of you.....

Mr. A


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

During spawn, I love DRAGGING a Texas rigged senko or berkley havoc bottom hoppers over nests. Big fat females are great but, them males have some hellacious fight in em while "on guard". 

I think I gotta join the bandwagon on top water for the rest of the year though. Determined to find success with wacky senkos this year!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Green pumpkin sweet beavers on a shaky head & Texas rigged Watermelon zoom trick worm.. or Lizard. 

& as everyone else, good ol top water. Nothing like throwing a buzz bait right at dark barely enough light to see & listening to that top water work with the explosion splash of a strike.


----------

